# newer ibew member...any tips for test??



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

Your local training trust does not offer "white ticket" training courses?


----------



## aktrapper (May 28, 2013)

I dont think so......we do not have a training center in our area...you have to travel to anchorage. i was told by our ba to study uglys
..all of it. the retiree guy was super cool and brought by a stack of good books.


----------



## Mozzy49 (Feb 21, 2013)

aktrapper said:


> I dont think so......we do not have a training center in our area...you have to travel to anchorage. i was told by our ba to study uglys
> ..all of it. the retiree guy was super cool and brought by a stack of good books.


Maybe you need to go to Anchorage then for a little bit - you CANNOT learn from books what you need man. Or at least not well enough to really pass a test.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

It comes down to how well do you learn?

Some folks do well with book learning, some need conversational learning ( classroom ).

If you need a classroom, go to Anchorage - or find another sister local that might have classes you can take - or a local technical school where you can take electrical courses at night.

Otherwise, there are lots of books and online things you can work with. Someone at 1547 can hook you up with what you need.


----------



## edr2013 (Jun 22, 2013)

*Past experience*

Hello I am new to the forum, excuse me for posting a question on an active thread.
I would like to find out about local 3 division H, and if past military experience (12 years avionics AF) would be counted towards experience. Also I have bee in the field for 10 years and if this will count. I have recently moved to NY (city area) and it seems most shops are Union, and been told that the best way to obtain and retain employment is being Union.
What is scary is that I been researching the pay rates and I can not afford to work as an apprentice(11-16 dollars an hour). Presently I am commuting out side the city to work the pay is decent 35-50 an hour but the commute is long and the work is not steady. I recently remarried and I am looking towards a union job which seems more secure, though the starting pay seems very low especially for being over 40 with 22 + years experience.


----------



## aktrapper (May 28, 2013)

Mozzy49 said:


> Maybe you need to go to Anchorage then for a little bit - you CANNOT learn from books what you need man. Or at least not well enough to really pass a test.


Well i passed......book 1 wireman.....and i learned it all from books. Just a little studying went a ways. the smartest electrician i know never finished high school and learned everything from books. sadly the union wouldnt accept him back in the day...sonething about hin workinng for a non union shop...and now he owns a very competitive shop. And has the coolest bench test setup. Point is you can learn a lot from books...enough to get atleast a 70.


----------

